# Nissan Almera GQ16DE Turbo Project



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Here are some pics of the project car...

Know its not everyones taste - but seeing that his is a post focused on the internals - lets not even open that can of worms! Besides - I like it!






































17" Wheels to follow the Turbo install..


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

By now you know me as a bit crazy and willing to try everything at least once! So heres the plan:

Im going to turbo the Almera - and I will post updates here as the project goes along. Might take a couple of months but I will get there in the end!

The plan is to do the entire install, using new parts (mostly) for under R7000.... (around $1000) 

Turbo has already been ordered from Autostyle JHB - Been delivered in the meantime - Went with the Garret T2.5 (GT1548) This turbo is said to be good for 200BHP (150Kw) and is fitted with a wastegate. Now the internal wastegates are said to creep, but we have a plan for that as well!

Oh yeah - Turbo price is R1250 from Autostyle (excluding shipping)

Intercooler was sourced off a 3SGTE 2L 16V turbo Toyota Celica- R350

Will be using the SMT6 management system I had in the Sentra - it allows for Lambda sensor input as well as a fifth injector - not sure if I will be needing the fifth injector yet - will have to wait and see. Asusual for me all the tuning will be done by Dynotech Brackenfell - I simply dont trust anyone as much as them!

Still have to decide on a dumpvalve, but it will be an adjustable super sequential - just to make sure I got the sound right!

Turbo exhaust manifold willbe done by Andy from Hunday Services - must see the stuff he fabricates - truly amazing! 

Gauges will include the following - Detonation detector, Air Fuel ratio gauge (will run off my existing lambda sensor) Exhaust gas temperature gauge and boost gauge.

Will also need to fit a MAP sensor (from Perfect Power) as the car is currently running on a MAF sensor...

If I need to drop my compression ratio I will have a stainless steel head gasket made up at redline engineering.

Planning to run low boost - 0.4 bar to 0.6 bar and want the turbo to spool up at about 1500 to 2000 rpm....

As soon as I start getting the stuff I will post some pics!

Any tips, advice or questions welcome, as I am sure this will be one hellova learning curve!


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Some pics of the turbo...


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

OK - so Igot the intercooler last night!

Not quite the shiny new one I had in mind, but functional and exactly the right size!

Its off a Toyota Celica 2L 16Valve Turbo, so I know it can handle the pressures I want to boost and can definately provide adequite cooling....


*The core:*












*The Grill:*












*Both:*












Still not sure if I will use the grill - will have to see how it pans out...


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

A small update...

So I took the Intercooler apart.....












Used a brass wirebrush in the drill and a hand brush to clean everything up a bit...





















Resprayed the grill in chrome....












And the frame in red....












Intercooler also got a new coat of Hi Heat Black and I assembled it all again....





















Very happy as it looks brand new!


Then proceeded to remove my front bumper....





















Only to realise that I couldnt find a position that I am happy with.....
Corne pointed out that I might want to go top-mount, and its a winner!

Next weekend I will be relocating the battery to the trunk of the car and rewiring a bit to make space for the intercooler.... Watch this space for detailed pics of the move and also how I am planning to get cold air to the intercooler.... 


Here is a pic or two to show what it will look like more or less - just put the intercooler on top of the battery to see...


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

OK - here's the next bit - Got the cable for the battery move - Scheduled for Saturday or maybe even Friday evening...

It is actually welding cable - pity I couldnt get it in different colours but the colour depicts the size of the cable - decided on 35mm square (total surface area of the copper conductor) Rated at 125A constant at 12V and can handle up too 600/1000V - should be sufficient!

Only drawback is that the insulation on the welding cable is a bit thicker - but this is a good thing in my eyes - less chance of is chafing on the bodywork.

Be warned - this stuff is pricey - picked this up at cost price - R48 per metre - ordered 8M, total R384

Here are some pics of what it looks like... Watch this space for pics of the move - to follow on Monday


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

OK - heres the next set of updates!

Firstly removed the Exhaust manifold cover






















Next we removed this pesky little pipe - it actually recirculates exhaust gas back onto the intaka manifold! This needs to go - SOON!












This is what the unfinished rough manifold flanges look like - Two for the turbo - Other two are still being manufactured, and the one for the exhaust manifold....






















So we dropped down the standard intake to have room to work....












When we fitted the exhaust flange to the head we encountered our first problem - Dipstic was in the way! For measuring purposes we left it as is for the moment - will make a plan with it at a later stage...












Intercooler was placed in the approximate position to place the turbo correctly












Turbo is held in place to determine the position it will go - you will notice it is placed to the right and not centre - this is to allow space for the downpipe to complete the exhaust system as my Aircon and Alternator are positioned to the left












This is one of the routes we COULD go - a full branch turbo manifold - this is actually one for the Toyota 3SGTE motor - We will however begoing for a Tpiece system instead - shorter runs and more bottom end power as she will spool up sooner












More updates to follow!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool project. That turbo is TINY!!!!!!!! It will not be good for top end power, but will be a hoot down low. 

Keep us posted with good pics. like these!


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi WES! You keeping well?

Yes its a small turbo - but good for 200BHP - more than I am aiming for - so if all goes well I will have it spooling up at 1500RPM and will have reliable power all the way through the rev range. 

Keep in mind I will only bee boosting 0.4 to 0,6 bar as the cars compression ratio is currently 10:1

More updates to follow shortly...


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

OK - Another set of updates....

This was the preparation for the battery move to the boot...

Fist what you will most probably need:
The cables I used were 35mm square - so all lugs and fittings are sized accordingly...

A small blowtorch for joining the cables
Gas to refill the torch
Some solder
Heatshrink (R28 per metre)
A set of holesaws
Some lugs (R2-80 each)
Grommits to protect the cabling (R5 each)
A set of battery terminals (R12 each)












So first the battery brackets are removed and the battery terminals disconnected












Next the battery istelf is removed












The bolt in battery tray was then removed












And cut up to re-use the fuse box holder as I would need to re-position the fuse box

Existing mounting holes were used to mount the bracket












And the fuse box put in place - Nice and secure












The vent hole I am using for cold air to the intercooler












The intercooler in place where it would be mounted












Interior carpeting lifted up to put the cabling in





























































All that is left now is to actually move the battery and connect the cables through in the front
Will be featured in the next update


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Ordered the following today - should be here by Monday or Tuesday next week...

Exhaust Gas Temperature and Voltage gauge:











Triple pillar mount gauge pod:











Boost Gauge:











Oil Temp Gauge


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Also picked up the following today:

Dumpvalve from Moaghs - R300
And the ait intake pipe plus bumper vent - R150

Oh and if anyone is looking for my bank manager - he is crying inthe mens room... :twisted: 



















:wink:


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Looking [email protected]


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Looks good man! I see you wanted to continue with another Nissan after your wreck. Good luck with the project!


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Now time for some more updates!

A sneak peek at my Turbo manifold - coming along nicely...

Still needs to be welded, then sandblasted an coated and skimmed and whatever other magic they work on them...


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Some more sneak peeks at the manifold - Fully welded - now needs to be sandblasted and treated to an aluminium coating...

Finished product should be very refined!

Apologies for the poor pic quality...


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

So heres the pics of the finished exhaust manifold! Will try to post some higher quality pics later today!





































What can I say! Andy - your a genius!
8)


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Well OK - The gauges are fitted and powered up...

Sensors rtill need to be connected.
EGT is in the exhaust already and the boost/vacuum is connected as well, just need to bring the wiring through the firewall...
Still trying to source a T-Piece for the oil temp feed and the turbo oil line...


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

And heres one or two updated pics of the manifold...


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Following goodies to arrive today or tomorrow aswell:

Fire extinguisher











Boost adjustor


----------



## Sunny_GTR (Dec 12, 2006)

Very nice project! Have been looking for this type of post for a long time now. 

Good Luck firedragon, ps. Check your PM!


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Heres a couple of pics of the final install - whole process pics still needs to be uploaded - as soon as I can find my memory card!














































Dyno sheet...










One or two video clips...


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Long time since Ive been here!

OK - So everything is still holding up and Ive made some changes....

Changes the intercooler to front mount...
Upgraded all the boost pipes to 50mm stainless...
Upgraded fuel pump, and 5th injector
Lowered compression back to 9.5:1
New stainless steel head gasket...
Heat shield on the exhaust manifold
Bigger turbo - Mitsubishi TF035
Water cooling on the turbo
New oil lines
Hi Low boost control
Bucket seats and four point racing harnass

Last dyno sheet was with the old setup and just the bigger turbo
Running 1 BAR boost now so expecting about 150Kw (200HP) and around 300Nm of torque...
Official Dyno will be done on the 1st of December

Comments and ideas welcome....


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Updates look good! Keep us posted with the dyno.


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

So at long last I had the car on the Dyno last night 8) 

Happy as can be... Remember this is on a 1600 with a bone stock motor - No changes to internals... Running 5th injector at 0.8 bar boost...

152.3 kW @5649 rpm (203 Hp)
275 Nm @ 4370 rpm (202.9 Lbf*ft)


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

wow that turbo is small. Is that a T12? you need a t25 or t28 youll make more power through the whole rpm band

nevermind, i read the whole thing. Good work!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice work!


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Wes - Did you change your standard internals?
Im looking to add water meth injection now - then I can advance the timing and get the curve smoothed out - Also going to re-fit the shrick 254 cams - these two mods alone should add about 30Hp - But Im getting to the point where I dont know if the internals will keep up...

No too worried about heat as the EGT stays below 700degrees C - But I have no idea how much the conrods and bolts can handle


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

FiredragonCT said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Wes - Did you change your standard internals?
> Im looking to add water meth injection now - then I can advance the timing and get the curve smoothed out - Also going to re-fit the shrick 254 cams - these two mods alone should add about 30Hp - But Im getting to the point where I dont know if the internals will keep up...
> ...


Nope... bone stock.... Although I do not know if the rods and pistons on your motor are the same as the GA16DE rods and pistons. 

Meth injection goes a long way. I think you can easily make 30 more WHP with proper tuning. Granted that is a guess but based on what the GA16 has made on stock internals and meth injection I think it can be done.


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback Wes - will have to look into that - I think generally the motors are very similar - I know the GQ is a lean burn motor - hence Im not too worried about the pistons - Motor is running cooler now than when she was stock 

Will keep you guys updated


----------

